
Android’s full-disk encryption just got much weaker–here’s why - cypherpunks01
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/07/androids-full-disk-encryption-just-got-much-weaker-heres-why/
======
superobserver
And again here's why Google needs to force manufacturer's (and carriers) to
agree to required updates to the latest Android OS on a regular and ongoing
basis, insofar as their hardware is not end-of-life.

